# Black Asmodus Minikin Boost



## skola (19/1/17)

Hey guys,

Will any of the local retailers be getting in the minikin boost in black? 

Thanks.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Akash (19/1/17)

That looks awesome

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## boxerulez (19/1/17)

I am more concerned abouta chrome galaxy boost. 

I am pretty sure that IF it lands itll be on the doorstep of the Sirs.


----------



## skola (19/1/17)

boxerulez said:


> I am more concerned abouta chrome galaxy boost.
> 
> I am pretty sure that IF it lands itll be on the doorstep of the Sirs.


The Sirs brought in the Yellow one, Atomix brought in the purple..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape (19/1/17)

Have black, purple black and some other Minikin special ones arriving Friday / Monday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola (19/1/17)

Sir Vape said:


> Have black, purple black and some other Minikin special ones arriving Friday / Monday


Sweet! Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anneries (19/1/17)

Sir Vape said:


> Have black, purple black and some other Minikin special ones arriving Friday / Monday



OH NO. ON my payday, this is going to spell disaster.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Justink (19/1/17)

Awesome @Sir Vape! Will they be coming in at the same price as the yellow galaxy? Also, will you be bringing in skins for them?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------

